# About 80% done 1988 Alumacraft Update: 8/22/09 New Pictures



## cyberflexx

If you have read my other post in the boats forum you all would know that I purchased a 1988 Alumacraft 1457 with a 1985 (brand unknown) trailer. I gave $800 for the boat and hopefully I can start on the conversion this week, weather and friend's help permitting.


Here is what I have purchased so far for my boat conversion.

2 new 12inch Tires
Trailer Light Kit
TH Marine Mini Jacker JackPlate
Livewell Airator
12 volt main on/off switch
12volt 4 rocker switch power center
2 12volt lighter sockets
12volt Battery onboard Batt. Tester
2 grey WISE brand bass seats
2 seat post floor mounts
2 seat post pedestal adapter
1 seat post ( I have another one already)
Trolling motor plug and socket
3 – 8 foot 1/8x1inch Aluminum Angle
3 – 3foot 1/8x1inch Aluminum Angle
Riveter and Rivets
Bolts/Nuts and Washers for the alum. Angle
6 2inch hinges for storage box lids
2 larger hinges for the back deck access panel lid ( to get to batt and fuel area)
Fire Extinguisher
Whistle
Battery Box
Marine grade caulking
JB Weld
Black Rustoleum spray paint
Winch strap since the current one is a rope


This is what is needed…

2 new 1 inch plugs ( the plugs I bought didn’t fit as I got them from HarborFrieght)
1 Depth Finder
Some red and black wiring to wire up everything
5/8 or ¾ Marine grade plywood, lowes has something called Avantex that is $22 a sheet will need 2 sheets probably
15/32 plywood, watersealed too.. for sidewalls.
LCD Digital clock to add to the power distribution center
Marine carpet and glue
TIME TIME TIME


----------



## dyeguy1212

Awesome boat man.. that thing is WIDE.

I look forward to seeing your progress. 


Keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

sounds like you got a good pile of goodies there

how much did you get the 12" tires for?


----------



## cyberflexx

Loggerhead Mike said:


> sounds like you got a good pile of goodies there
> 
> how much did you get the 12" tires for?




I bought them at HarborFrieght for $39.00 each with rim. Walmart had them for $60 each..


----------



## cyberflexx

I forgot to include in the list that I have a 1975 Johnson SeaHorse 9.9hp converted to a 15hp, a 3 gallon fuel tank, Deep Cycle Battery, 30lb Minkota with foot pedeal.


----------



## cyberflexx

Heading to the boat repair shop to pick up a transom clamp bolt for my motor. I noticed that the mushroom shaped peice is missing from one of my bolts and the handle has a crack in it where you would put the lock through so it can not be locked. They guy is charging me half price of a new one since it's used. I think $16 is too high, but I need the part.. #-o


----------



## cyberflexx

Small Update:

About 30 min. of work @ 10pm underneath a spot light. Did I mention I hate mosquitos?..
I had a few minutes last night and re-wired the rear pole light socket and routed the wires through the aluminum to where my switch panel will be located. I didnt want to use wirenuts so I soldered the wires and used shrink tubing around the connections. I also extended the pos and neg wires of my bilge pump to make it easier to wire and I used the same solder and shrink tubing method as I did with the rear light. 

As long as it doesnt rain, I am going to have my fishing buddy come over on thursday after work and maybe we can knock out re-wiring the trailer lights and re-pack the bearings.


----------



## russ010

Get some pictures up man!!!


----------



## cyberflexx

Right now the boat looks the same as it does in the 1st picture, except for the red and black wire that is running under the aluminum to where my switch panel will be located. I have been spending most of my time buying the items that I need so I dont have to keep running to Walmart or Lowes everytime I need something. When I get home from work, I am going to try to re-wire the bow light and run the wires back to where my other light wires are located, then solder the connections together so I can connected it to the rocker switch on my switch panel.

Here is the panel thought I bought. I got it off Ebay for $39.00 It has breakers for 5/10/15 and 20 amps.


----------



## Nick Jones

cyberflexx said:


> Right now the boat looks the same as it does in the 1st picture, except for the red and black wire that is running under the aluminum to where my switch panel will be located. I have been spending most of my time buying the items that I need so I dont have to keep running to Walmart or Lowes everytime I need something. When I get home from work, I am going to try to re-wire the bow light and run the wires back to where my other light wires are located, then solder the connections together so I can connected it to the rocker switch on my switch panel.
> 
> Here is the panel thought I bought. I got it off Ebay for $39.00 It has breakers for 5/10/15 and 20 amps.



Can you take some detailed pic's of this. I can build anything but when it comes to wiring things I am an idiot. I can follow instructions and still not get a connection.


----------



## cyberflexx

I will take them for you tonight, and upload them tomorrow from work. I dont have my power panel installed or anything, yet. 

PM me what you are wanting wired up and I can draw you a wiring diagram, basically connect the dots type of diagram. I am an I.T. Engineer for a DirecTV call center, so electronics comes easy for me. I basically work on computers,and servers and some networking for the call center.


----------



## ben2go

Sounds like a fun job.I'm a geek,but I don't look or act like one.


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> I will take them for you tonight, and upload them tomorrow from work. I dont have my power panel installed or anything, yet.
> 
> PM me what you are wanting wired up and I can draw you a wiring diagram, basically connect the dots type of diagram. I am an I.T. Engineer for a DirecTV call center, so electronics comes easy for me. I basically work on computers,and servers and some networking for the call center.



Ironic, DirectTV was JUST here 5 minutes ago and they couldn't get a signal


----------



## cyberflexx

I went to the DMV during my lunch hour and the trailer and boat are now legal. The title will be mailed to my home within 2 weeks. Only cost me for the sticker and plate for 2 yrs ( already 1 yr into the 3yr license term) was only $75.50.


----------



## Waterwings

cyberflexx said:


> I went to the DMV during my lunch hour and the trailer and boat are now legal. The title will be mailed to my home within 2 weeks. Only cost me for the sticker and plate for 2 yrs ( already 1 yr into the 3yr license term) was only $75.50.




That's a great price for registration for that amount of years! Mine in KY ran roughly $64 for one year, and what we get is a decal to stick on the sides of the boat, but I'm glad we don't have to mount an actual plate on the trailer.


----------



## cyberflexx

Waterwings said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the DMV during my lunch hour and the trailer and boat are now legal. The title will be mailed to my home within 2 weeks. Only cost me for the sticker and plate for 2 yrs ( already 1 yr into the 3yr license term) was only $75.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great price for registration for that amount of years! Mine in KY ran roughly $64 for one year, and what we get is a decal to stick on the sides of the boat, but I'm glad we don't have to mount an actual plate on the trailer.
Click to expand...


Heheh yeah.. the guy wrote on the title that I paid $100 for the trailer and $250 for the boat. I didnt know he did that until yesterday.. That probably helped out some....


----------



## russ010

WOW... for 3 years on the boat I paid $15... the tag I just transferred to the new trailer and it cost me $5 - yearly renewal for the trailer tag is $12.


----------



## Nick Jones

That is crazy! I paid $43 for trailer tags which are lifetime or till it switches hands and $7.50 every four years to have the boat registered. Everyone should move to Arkansas! lol


----------



## Zum

For the boat it's free up here...have to license the trailer though $45 a year.


----------



## cyberflexx

OK.. Back to the original topic..

I did some work on the boat last night. I routed the bilge pump wires through the boat to where the power switches are going to be located. I also ran 2 wires from the front light, through the hull and side supports to the same location and wired the front lights. I soldered all of the lights and pump connections together and used heat shrink tubing on them. I tested the lights and they both work as well as the pump. I was having trouble routing the wires through the boat, so it took me about an hour to do all this work, under a small shop light and mostly in the dark amongst the mosquitos and moths. I am pulling the pictures off my phone and I will resize them and then upload..


----------



## cyberflexx

Here are some pictures of my wiring. Nothing too exciting..

I had resized all of my pictures, but some are larger than 150kb.. I really dont feel like resizing them again...

Edit: I resized them to 640x480 and was able to upload. I wish the pic size was 200kb, would make life easier..


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

now you can stop by and do mine :mrgreen: . i needa get off my butt and get my rig back to legal again

i just noticed where you were from. i went to school in tn with a guy from huntington. after i let out this brain fart i may be able to rember his name


----------



## cyberflexx

Another trip to Lowes on my lunch break..

I bought stainless steel bolts, lock nuts and washers to mount my TH Marine mini jacker. Tonight, weather pending ( suppose to rain all day but it stopped for a while) my friend and I are going to check and re-pack the bearings in the trailer, fix the trailer lights, and then mount the mini jacker. Saturday we plan to leak test it out at the lake and run the motor some. I dont want to start on the decking until I know she doesnt leak.


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> Another trip to Lowes on my lunch break..
> 
> I bought stainless steel bolts, lock nuts and washers to mount my TH Marine mini jacker. Tonight, weather pending ( suppose to rain all day but it stopped for a while) my friend and I are going to check and re-pack the bearings in the trailer, fix the trailer lights, and then mount the mini jacker. Saturday we plan to leak test it out at the lake and run the motor some. I dont want to start on the decking until I know she doesnt leak.



Can you take as many pictures as you can when installing the mini jacker? as I may be doing just this later on. Thanks!


----------



## cyberflexx

ober51 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another trip to Lowes on my lunch break..
> 
> I bought stainless steel bolts, lock nuts and washers to mount my TH Marine mini jacker. Tonight, weather pending ( suppose to rain all day but it stopped for a while) my friend and I are going to check and re-pack the bearings in the trailer, fix the trailer lights, and then mount the mini jacker. Saturday we plan to leak test it out at the lake and run the motor some. I dont want to start on the decking until I know she doesnt leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take as many pictures as you can when installing the mini jacker? as I may be doing just this later on. Thanks!
Click to expand...



Yup.. I sure will.. I have to take them with my cell phone though..


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another trip to Lowes on my lunch break..
> 
> I bought stainless steel bolts, lock nuts and washers to mount my TH Marine mini jacker. Tonight, weather pending ( suppose to rain all day but it stopped for a while) my friend and I are going to check and re-pack the bearings in the trailer, fix the trailer lights, and then mount the mini jacker. Saturday we plan to leak test it out at the lake and run the motor some. I dont want to start on the decking until I know she doesnt leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take as many pictures as you can when installing the mini jacker? as I may be doing just this later on. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.. I sure will.. I have to take them with my cell phone though..
Click to expand...


Not a problem at all. Anything is better than nothing - just want to see someone a bit more confident install before I attempt it myself.


----------



## cyberflexx

ober51 said:


> Not a problem at all. Anything is better than nothing - just want to see someone a bit more confident install before I attempt it myself.




I am not much of a handyman, I am just flying by the seat of my pants. What I will do is find the center of the transom by finding the center of the drainplug / center groove in the boat hull. I will mark it with a pencil and a "T" square to make sure my line is perfectly verticle. I will then find the center of my mini jacker and mark it the same way. I will then line up the 2 verticle lines on the transom and mini jacker, use clamps to hold the jacker in place, then drill one hole on each side of the plate and temp. bolt it in and measure my motor and my transom to make sure how high i need to go with it., then after I find the height, I will drill 2 more holes about 5 inches down from the first holes to make sure there is enough pressure on the plate's mounting area. This is how I envision it anyway.. If anyone has a better plan, let me know. I have never done this before.


----------



## BLK fisher

Coming along nicely. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem at all. Anything is better than nothing - just want to see someone a bit more confident install before I attempt it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not much of a handyman, I am just flying by the seat of my pants. What I will do is find the center of the transom by finding the center of the drainplug / center groove in the boat hull. I will mark it with a pencil and a "T" square to make sure my line is perfectly verticle. I will then find the center of my mini jacker and mark it the same way. I will then line up the 2 verticle lines on the transom and mini jacker, use clamps to hold the jacker in place, then drill one hole on each side of the plate and temp. bolt it in and measure my motor and my transom to make sure how high i need to go with it., then after I find the height, I will drill 2 more holes about 5 inches down from the first holes to make sure there is enough pressure on the plate's mounting area. This is how I envision it anyway.. If anyone has a better plan, let me know. I have never done this before.
Click to expand...


Sounds about what I would do. Except my drain plug is way off center, lol. I am really debating whether I want to fab bracing or put down the money and just get a jacker. Cost vs. convenience at its finest.


----------



## Henry Hefner




----------



## russ010

if you want to make life easier with pictures on here... go to to https://www.photobucket.com. When you upload pictures to that website, they automatically resize them to the correct setting for this website. Once you have them uploaded, all you have to do is copy the link below the picture that says "IMG Code" and paste that link in your post... and voila - you're all set!

Nice job so far man... I am sitting back enjoying this one


----------



## cyberflexx

I had my good friend, Daniel come over last night to help me out. It poured the rain and everything was wet. Luckily the rain only lasted an hour. During the rain, we measured and drilled out 1/4 inch thing metal strips and cut 2x4 to make some trailer guides, then we bent them to shape. We did not get these painted or mounted yet. I forgot to take pictures of those. 

While D drilled the guide bars, I measured and clamped on my TH Marine Mini Jacker jack plate. I had D come over and make sure it was all perfectly in the center. I noticed my drain hole is not exactly in the middle so I used the middle channel in the hull as my center guide. I drilled out a hole on each side and ran the bolts through to temp hold it in place without the clamps. I then drilled out the bottom 2 holes and ran the bolts through there as well. I did not put the lock nuts on or anything, just a test fit.

During the rain, the back of the boat got filled up with water, so I tested the bilge pump and it pumps water really good. We found a location to cut a hole for the pump hose and drilled it out, used marine grade clear silicone around the fittings and screwed them in place. We let the silicone dry as we planned out the deck supports and how we were going to lay out the deck and storage boxes.

My wife came home from the driving range ( she is taking up golf to help her with business contacts/clients/sales) and I am very surprised how accomedating she is to let me do this project. She had paid the babysitter extra to stay while she did her thing and I did mine. We have 3 kids that range from 15months, 3yrs and 5yrs old and sometimes its really hard to work on things with the older two wanting to 'help' daddy.

Since it poured the rain and everything was wet I did not get to check and or change the bearings or work on the trailer lights as I had planned. But all in all, I am very pleased with the progress in the 3 hours we spent working and planning.

* I tried to put these pics in order, but they posted backwards..I dont feel like re-arranging them


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

that jack plate looks almost as good as that beamer =D>


----------



## cyberflexx

Loggerhead Mike said:


> that jack plate looks almost as good as that beamer =D>



..and that Beamer 8) looks almost as good as my wife.. LOL!!!! :lol: 

That's her business / our personal vehicle. She owns large Nationwide Insurance agency and just so happens to be my insurance agent as well.. 8)


----------



## ben2go

Good work.That pump looks like it's really moving some water.

The wife seems happy that the boat project is keeping you out of her way. :LOL22:


----------



## ober51

Great job, really nicely done. How might higher does that jack plate put your motor up? I am thinking of putting one in, just need about 4-5" of height. Bilge looks good, nice and clean. 

And don't take this the wrong way, but your wife looks an awful lot like an older Kristen Kreuk, the actress from Smallville, lol.


----------



## cyberflexx

ober51 said:


> Great job, really nicely done. How might higher does that jack plate put your motor up? I am thinking of putting one in, just need about 4-5" of height. Bilge looks good, nice and clean.
> 
> And don't take this the wrong way, but your wife looks an awful lot like an older Kristen Kreuk, the actress from Smallville, lol.



I hope those pictures helped you.. If I can mount that thing, you will have NO problem at all, just get the clamps and make sure you find the center and measure 3 times and have another set of eyes double check before you drill..

Thanks.. Right now I have it temp. set at 3.5inch higher but I can go up or down 3 notches in the mini jacker. If you seen the pictures of a new mini jacker you will see the holes I am talking about. I havent put my motor on yet, I 'might' get to do that tonight just to measure the height.

I never seen Smallville but I googled Kristen Kruek and you are right, she does look like her a little bit. And yes, my wife is about 6 years older and has had 3 children in 5 yrs. Thanks for the compliment.. =D>


----------



## cyberflexx

I had about an hour this evening after the kids went to bed and I decided to re-run the trailer lights wiring. I found where the wires were routed through the metal frame of the trailer, I cut plug off the hitch end, taped my new wires to it and pulled it through. After my new wire was run through the frame, I cut off the long tag end of the old wire, to keep the spaghetti wire mess to a minium. I sanded down the grounding bolt and put on a new metal O ring connector and I used zip ties to make my wiring near the plug all nice and neat. I did not wire up the lights but that wont take but 30 min. and I will do that tomorrow. I plan to use the existing lamps that are on the trailer. I did all of my work by a shoplight which drew mosquitos and moths, I really hate that. I cleaned up my mess and came inside to start the friday evening wind down. I have some pictures of what I did, nothing exciting and I will post them soon


----------



## cyberflexx

Here are the pics from tonight..As I said in the previous post, nothing exciting...


----------



## cyberflexx

I know why the model number is 1457. I measured the top width and its 57 inches, the bottom is 36 inches. I dont know why Alumacraft didnt call it a 1436 LW ( livewell)


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> I know why the model number is 1457. I measured the top width and its 57 inches, the bottom is 36 inches. I dont know why Alumacraft didnt call it a 1436 LW ( livewell)



With that smaller width I would really be careful about raised decks - if you were thinking about them. Anything under 40'' or so is usually pretty tippy. 3 kids and a wife are too important not to be extra careful. I would put in a floor and have it low for center of gravity. JMO, though. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## cyberflexx

My friend Daniel and I repacked the wheel bearings today. We have never done this before so the 1st one took about an hour because the races was stuck and we had to keep knocking it with e screwdriver and hammer to get it to come free. The rear bearing was in bad shape, I am surprised I was able to get it home. One of the rollers was at a 90 degree angle and was causing a scrape sound, in turn detroying the rear races. Took us about 30-45 min. to go Advance Auto Parts where some young guy was cocking an attitude because he didnt want to go look for the bearing and cross ref. it for me. After he went to pull the part, I told the other guy there about that guys attitude. I bought the only 2 bearings he had, then took a trip to NAPA where the guys were really nice and they will be getting my business from now on.

We also put 2 more bolts in the TH Marine Mini Jacker to hold the wood block in place when you take the motor off. It was recommended in the paper work so I ran a 5/16th bolt and flat washers and lock nuts.

I also replaced the lights on the trailer and almost finished up the wiring. I have one more side marker light to wire up but it was arounf 11pm so I decided to put my mosquito attracting light up and come inside. I really dont like having to work on this thing at night have to wait till kids go to bed) but I am determined to get this done so I can use it


----------



## cyberflexx

I am re-thinking my decking plans so the boat wont be too tippy. Based on the pics in this thread, how high should I make the decking? I was thinking the height of the middle seat as I want the deck to be pretty long since I am clumsy at times, heck I about fell of the front of my Ranger and the Smokercraft I just sold.. 8) 

I want a deck, not just flooring in the bottom because it has already been floored with aluminum and rivets.


----------



## Henry Hefner

cyberflexx said:


> I am re-thinking my decking plans so the boat wont be too tippy. Based on the pics in this thread, how high should I make the decking? I was thinking the height of the middle seat as I want the deck to be pretty long since I am clumsy at times, heck I about fell of the front of my Ranger and the Smokercraft I just sold.. 8)
> 
> I want a deck, not just flooring in the bottom because it has already been floored with aluminum and rivets.



Everybody's sense of balance is different, so that is a tough question for someone else to answer. Take the boat out loaded about how you would fish it, and walk on the seats. If that is uncomfortable for you, then that is too high. Remember to consider different water conditions, too. If you are clumsy like you say, (me, too) you probably would not like a deck that high on that narrow of a boat.


----------



## baptistpreach

I decked my 1436 Monark Jon, and here's what I can tell you. It's not rock solid steady like a pontoon boat, and if you have 2 grown men and a 16 year old teenager all get to the same side, you will feel like it might tip over, but I wouldn't make mine any smaller. I kept a little "pit" area to keep my kids in when I go out ( I have 3 kids age 4 and down). If you're clumsy, no matter how you slice it, a 14ft jon is going to be awkward at times, but I've taken my family out before mods, and after mods, and honestly, it was easier to do after the mod then before it. One thing that will help the stability is making your seats where you can remove the pole and just insert the seat into the base. You will have a lower center of gravity then (like when you're driving) and be able to add the height when you want or need it.


Henry is right, everybody's sense of balance is different, and another thing that will help you is getting a transom mount trolling motor. Keeps the deck free of cables that could trip you up or take up room for other things. 

I think this is going to be a great build, and you're doing a great job. You have a great boat, and a great family. I know from experience what a blessed man you are.


----------



## cyberflexx

I was able to temporarily mount my motor yesterday. It looks about 4 inches too low. I am going to raise the mini jacker up a few notches. I might have to re-drill the transom but I really dont want to have to do that. I also found my 3 gallon fuel tank and bought a new hose and bulb and fittings.

I also noticed my motor will not shift into neutral, with the shift handle on shift. I dont know why it is doing that. It worked fine when i stored it 3 years ago.


----------



## cyberflexx

We pulled off the mini jacker and raised it up 4 inches. We had 2 holes in the transom so we filled them with marine silicone and ran a bolt washers and a lock nut through the hole, tightened them down, then put silicone around the bolt and nut to make sure no leaks will occue.

Here are the pics of the motor at what I think is about the correct height. The boat is on a slight incline, so i think the motor will need to be adjusted down some with the setting on the thruster bolt ( i think thats what its called )


----------



## cyberflexx

Fixed the trailer lights, they now work.. Woot!


----------



## cyberflexx

Motor wont shift out of forward to neutral so I can fire her up. I posted this problem in the motor section. :x


----------



## cyberflexx

is anyone still watching this thread? no comments for a few days.. :|


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> is anyone still watching this thread? no comments for a few days.. :|




Haha, we are. I've been busy. But I have a question. How many inches does the transom jack give you? Is it solidly on there? Looks like only some of the bolt holes are on the transom and some are above? Is that right and ok to do? Thinking of options for my boat and I'm leaning a few different ways.


----------



## cyberflexx

ober51 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone still watching this thread? no comments for a few days.. :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, we are. I've been busy. But I have a question. How many inches does the transom jack give you? Is it solidly on there? Looks like only some of the bolt holes are on the transom and some are above? Is that right and ok to do? Thinking of options for my boat and I'm leaning a few different ways.
Click to expand...



It seems solid, I dont have it bolted down all the way. I am going to use 3 bolts on each side. I am up 4.5 inches from the orginal motor mount pictures. I havent tested it in the water as I cant get the motor out of forward..


----------



## ober51

If you have a chance, can you take a bunch of pictures of it from different angles?


----------



## cyberflexx

ober51 said:


> If you have a chance, can you take a bunch of pictures of it from different angles?




yes i will do that tomorrow... right now i am having major motor problems.. im about ready to throw it in the river...wife fighting me over getting another motor. had a friend come over and we could not get it to shift. its in a bind somewhere or a broken gear or somthing..


----------



## ober51

cyberflexx said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a chance, can you take a bunch of pictures of it from different angles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i will do that tomorrow... right now i am having major motor problems.. im about ready to throw it in the river...wife fighting me over getting another motor. had a friend come over and we could not get it to shift. its in a bind somewhere or a broken gear or somthing..
Click to expand...


Thanks in advance.

I wish I could help with the motor, but I really dont know much at all.


----------



## cyberflexx

ober51 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a chance, can you take a bunch of pictures of it from different angles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i will do that tomorrow... right now i am having major motor problems.. im about ready to throw it in the river...wife fighting me over getting another motor. had a friend come over and we could not get it to shift. its in a bind somewhere or a broken gear or somthing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I wish I could help with the motor, but I really dont know much at all.
Click to expand...


sorry for not gettng the pics or you today. i have not had a good evening but i won the battle. wife agreed to me buying a brand new motor.


----------



## cyberflexx

I have the pics of the jackplate, i need to pull them off the phone.


----------



## cyberflexx

Here are the pics

The bolts were so tight, we didnt need to torque them down yet. We were test fitting the motor and since I can't get it to shift and have been working on it, I left it as-is for now. I'll tighten the bolts down after I get another motor


----------



## ober51

Wow, ok sweet, thats exactly what I am looking for. Thanks a lot for this - just need to get my boat legal and I would do this in a heartbeat.


----------



## cyberflexx

Cool, post pics when you get it installed. It was really easy to do. If I can do it, anyone can do it..


----------



## cyberflexx

Mini Update: new 9.8 tohatsu motor ordered today, will be here on the 25th. fast shipping! I also installed a new spare tire mount to the trailer and a new attwood trailer winch. I was only outside for about 45min ( after 10pm) and 2 oldest kids ( 3 and 5) decided they wanted to get up and I saw their bedroom lights on so I had to hurry and clean up my mess and get inside to see what they were into. Their mother was out at the driving range hitting golf balls and preparing for her golf lesson that she has tomorrow.


----------



## Wildman

Got a question about this jack plate. I have a 35hp long shaft and a 20" transom. I am trying to do two things. One move the motor off the transom to cleaner water and two use the plate to distribute torque more to the center of my transom. This is rated for "up to" 35 hp. How well is it made? Do you think it would hold a 35 hp bumping stumps when I ran the river?


----------



## cyberflexx

Wildman said:


> Got a question about this jack plate. I have a 35hp long shaft and a 20" transom. I am trying to do two things. One move the motor off the transom to cleaner water and two use the plate to distribute torque more to the center of my transom. This is rated for "up to" 35 hp. How well is it made? Do you think it would hold a 35 hp bumping stumps when I ran the river?



The TH Mini Jacker is very well made. I think it will do OK for your application.


----------



## cyberflexx

Been off work for a few days, worked on my boat some. I did the half throttle break in on the motor and now on the 3/4 throttle break in for another 6 hours. :shock: I also installed 2 cleats on the back of the boat and new guide-ons to the trailer. 

I took the boat out on the lake and it did well. No leaks, engine is just awesome. I recommend Tohatsu! Here are some pictures.

https://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0752.jpg
https://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0762.jpg
https://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0760.jpg?t=1246462242
https://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0765.jpg
https://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0772.jpg
https://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0774.jpg
https://i787.photobucket.com/albums/yy158/cyberflexx/IMAG0784.jpg


----------



## cyberflexx

Here are some more pictures.. Including my oldest sons 1st boat ride and 1st time fishing from a boat and 1st fish caught from a boat!! Alot of firsts! I threw in a pic of the wife, who came home to find me working on the boat instead of doing the lawn..


----------



## cyberflexx

As long as it doesnt rain, I am starting the decking today after 5pm and tomorrow as well. I have set a deadline of July 16th to have this finished so I can fish a bass club tourny that we have at the small lake ( 10hp limit).. I doubt I make it by then, but I am going to try..


----------



## Zum

Glad the boat/motor are working great.
Just concentrate on what is needed to fish the tournament,livewell mostly,maybe a trolling motor mount...should be able to get her done.
Good luck and congradulations to the little guy on his firsts


----------



## Brine

Great pics and congrats to the little man on his first boat-fish.

Are you gunna put a jack plate on the boat for the motor?


----------



## cyberflexx

Brine said:


> Great pics and congrats to the little man on his first boat-fish.
> 
> Are you gunna put a jack plate on the boat for the motor?



I think I will leave it as is... I have the MiniJacker that I may put back up for sale just to get my money back out of it..


----------



## who pooted?

How much for the jack plate? I've got a long shaft 18hp that could use it.
Thanks,
Adam

By the way, your not the only one who gets that "look" from the wife when your caught in the garage with the boat like some kind of secret affair rather than mowing the yard! HA HA


----------



## cyberflexx

My friend Daniel and I measured for the decking and then took a trip to Lowes last night and bought the following:

1 can of Thompsons water sealer
1 brush
Marine grade carpet ( forgot how many yards)
carpet glue
wood to metal screws
2 - 4x8 sheets of plywood

We used Lowes free cutting service to cut the plywood to the approx length and width that we needed for the decking peices. This saved us alot of time and also the cuts were straight. We will then use a jigsaw to shape the peices to what we need.

We cut the front decking peice out last night and did a test fit. Seems to fit pretty good with room for the carpet to be rolled under the edge. This little decking area will be big enough to cover the trolling motor battery, plus have a little storage area below it, plus give me enough decking to mount my trolling motor bracket and room to lay stuff on like a shelf or possible stand on it if I need to. We can always change the design since it's not screwed in place yet. I will take a fresh look at it today when I get home from work..


----------



## russ010

make sure you seal the crap out of that OSB board... that stuff will hold water and warp like crazy.. not to mention come apart


----------



## ober51

russ010 said:


> make sure you seal the crap out of that OSB board... that stuff will hold water and warp like crazy.. not to mention come apart



x2. Maybe even paint it? Looking good though, keep up the fine work!


----------



## cyberflexx

I did not want that OSB at all, but my friend sort of forced me into getting it. I told him that I do not want to have to do the job over again next month, and that wood was sh!t but he kept pushing for it because it was less that $6 a sheet. I'll make him re-water seal it again tonight then make him go buy some paint and paint the peices..


----------



## who pooted?

flexx do you still want to sell that jack plate?


----------



## cyberflexx

who pooted? said:


> flexx do you still want to sell that jack plate?



Well, I had someone else i know going to buy it, but if this person backs out for any reason, I'll send you an IM...


----------



## who pooted?

Thanks for keeping me in mind. Have fun this weekend and be careful.


----------



## cyberflexx

Been busy last night!! worked from 5:30pm until 1am on the aluminum supports for my deck. My friend and I decided to make a deck from the front to the middle seat. We were both off today and wanted to fish, but I told him that the little boat was going no where untiul there is a deck and the trolling motor mounted and wired up and there is too much little boat parts in the way to pull the Ranger out of the garage. I worked on the wiring for my trolling motor battery and plug socket, and my friend started to cut aluminum angle. When I got done with the wiring ( had some issues with running wire through the hull) I helped him with the aluminum. Around midnight I said no more power tools unless we are just drilling in short bursts as I dont want to wake my neighbors. We hand cut the last 4 peices of aluminum, mocked up the supports, drilled holes and pop riveted it in place. We didnt have enough plywood since I changed my deck design at the last minute, so we used the 2 largest cut peices and made a functional full front deck and rear deck. We made an aluminum trolling motor bracket and ended up screwing it down to the boat at 7:15am this morning in the Kmart parking lot as I didnt want to bother the neighbors.

Took the boat out for most of the day, and all I can say is I am GLAD I decided to try a full deck. It took about 30 min. to get my sea legs and after that I was pretty much ok with the tippyness of the boat. We eneded up catching 5 and I missed about that many as I was really tired and not all with it..

I'll post some pics after the holiday...

I recommend trying a full deck before you decide that its not for you...I am glad I tried it and pop rivets are awesome! ( never used them before)


----------



## cyberflexx

Here are some more pictures.. some are dark because we were out till 1am working, then went fishing at 7am 

The plywood deck is ghetto looking. We are going to re-do that will aluminum sheeting ( if my friend can come through on locating me some). The deck was functional and worked, but we removed the plywood when we got back home from fishing.

We made a trolling motor mount out of aluminum and the deck supports were pop riveted in place, seemed pretty sturdy.


----------



## smoody

Nice mod, just curious as to why you went with the OSB when you spent good money on that aluminum angle. but I agree it will be easy to replace the OSB since you have a aluminum frame. Not a bad idea if your like me and want to change things often.


----------



## cyberflexx

I am suppose to be getting some aluminum sheets today. I will use the OSB that we have already measured and cut out, as a template. 

I am sort of OK with going with the OSB for now since it was cheap and I am now changing my design and not out a ton of cash for the good stuff. I think this aluminum will rock once I get cut and put into place.


----------



## cyberflexx

We did a little work on it last night. We framed up a place to bolt in the seat post mount and supported the area with aluminum angle. Had a bad evening of breaking drill bits ( broke 2 ). I am going to try to work some more on it tonight, weather permitting and wife permitting.

sorry for the dark picture, we were working in the dark with one shop light. seems like we are always working on this thing after the sun goes down.


----------



## cyberflexx

Nothing new to report. Going to work on the boat this evening, probably do the electrical, still waiting on a guy trying to get me some aluminum..


----------



## cyberflexx

Update:

my friend, Daniel is just awesome when it comes to DIY jobs. Last night he carpeted the power panel and part of the back deck, added some supports for the rear deck lid. While he did that, I pulled some more wire through the hull for the front 12volt aux plug and removed some old wiring that was already there before I bought the boat. I made an access panel in the rear seat wall so I could get my hand in there to tighten down the bolts for the seat mount and cut out some of the foam floatation. We got in about 2.5 hours of work. I think we made some good progress. Its amazing what a little carpet will do to one of these jon boats. when we did the test fittings I was amazed at the difference. It's slowly starting to look awesome.


----------



## ober51

Looking good man. Carpet looks sharp!


----------



## cyberflexx

Going to work on this thing hard and heavy on Sunday and hopefully have it finished up..

I got some aluminum sheets yesterday. Four 4ftx4ft and Two 2ftx2ft sections. I came home from work and it was laying up in the boat. For FREE


----------



## cyberflexx

Started on the decking with my new aluminum... We cut out two 24inch long openings for storage boxes. We still have some more panels to measure and cut..

If you have to cut aluminum, use a circular saw and a Dewalt aluminum cutting blade ( buy it at lowes). We cut through that stuff like a hot knife through butter....


----------



## dyeguy1212

cyberflexx said:


> If you have to cut aluminum, use a circular saw and a Dewalt aluminum cutting blade ( buy it at lowes). We cut through that stuff like a hot knife through butter....




Why? I'd rather use a grinder, and set fire to my yard with sparks, meanwhile making the crappiest cut possible! :-s 




:mrgreen: 


Boat looks great, and really well-thought out.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

cyberflexx said:


> I got some aluminum sheets yesterday. Four 4ftx4ft and Two 2ftx2ft sections. I came home from work and it was laying up in the boat. For FREE



I have to train my boat to fetch like that! I hope you give it a proper treat!

LOL

Nice work man!

Bufford


----------



## cyberflexx

RBuffordTJ said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got some aluminum sheets yesterday. Four 4ftx4ft and Two 2ftx2ft sections. I came home from work and it was laying up in the boat. For FREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to train my boat to fetch like that! I hope you give it a proper treat!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Nice work man!
> 
> Bufford
Click to expand...


Thanks.. LOL!!! the treat I am giving it is, a new home since it was neglected, new make-over, new motor, new bearings, rims and tires and being garage kept as of yesterday. Hopefully he will enjoy his new life as my little beater boat. I'll take it places I am afraid to take my Ranger


----------



## cyberflexx

We did some work on the boat last night.. about 3 hours worth. We installed the new seat mount, pole and new seat and got the rear deck completed. We carpeted the front deck and mounted the depth finder ( except transducer and power hookup, wires run though) A few pics are dark, my cell phone doesnt have a flash...

* I know the bolts are upside down on the seat mount, had some problems getting it to tighten down the other way since the socket wrench was to large for the area we had cut out


----------



## cyberflexx

should I use rivets or metal screws for the hinges?


----------



## russ010

I like rivets... screws have a tendency to work themselves loose, not to mention make the diameter of the hole larger when you open and close the door...


----------



## cyberflexx

more pics...

Front deck carpeted, hinges installed for storage lids, depth finder and transducer installed..


----------



## huntinfool

Water pics ROCK!!! Congrats on a great mod from start to finish. It looks great.


----------



## cyberflexx

Thanks.. its not 100% complete, but its fishable!


----------



## huntinfool

What else ya gonna do to it?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

looks like a comfy ride, especially with that sweet motor on the back


----------



## cyberflexx

huntinfool said:


> What else ya gonna do to it?



I need to wire up my power panel breaker. I am installing a couple 12volt lighter plugs for black lights, install automotive voltmeter, put navi lights on a switch, install master power shutoff switch. Thinking about putting a switch so the motor could start off either battery so when my trolling motor battery gets weak , i can flip the switch over and charge it off the main motor. Just mostly electrical stuff we need to do and to finish the back section of the front deck, and sides down in the non-decked part of the boat and carpet that...


----------



## Waterwings

Looks great! 8)


----------



## cyberflexx

I sold this in may 2012 for $1300 minus motor, batteries, fish finders, and and pole butt seat. Bought a 1999 Carolina Skiff J14. I see my other build thread.


----------



## Xpress_442

Hey I'm just curious do you remember what size aluminum angle you used for your framework?


----------



## cyberflexx

I think it was 3/4 from Lowes.. I dont remember exactly..


----------

